# Rat play pen?



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

Has anyone made a successful rat play pen? One they can't escape from? Here are my thoughts and reasons: my two girls live at the school in the library, I'm the librarian. I have a very small desk area tucked in a corner of the library. The floor space is about 6 feet by 6 feet. For about an hour a day, I am stranded at that desk. I'd like a play pen around the area including me and my chair. I was thinking it would be a great time for them to have some free range time but I'd have to have a way to enclose them and keep them from getting out. I know I can't build a wire enclosure because they are too good at climbing! Has anyone done something similar? What or how did you build it?


----------



## Fanciestrats (Mar 10, 2015)

I made a post about it...
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?273369-A-Cheaper-Playpen.....with-pics!!


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

Genius! That would be perfect! I have another question. If I use this playpen idea behind my desk, which would include my chair and me, would I need to include a litter pan and water and food? It would be no more than an hour. I am only there for an hour so for the girls it would be probably about 50 minutes. What do you think? I'm a new rat mom incase you can't tell. Lol


----------



## Fanciestrats (Mar 10, 2015)

You probably won't need it for just an hour. I am always careful about how things are placed within the playpen because they could stand on something stiff and use it to jump out. (if they are inclined) I usually put my fabric octo-play in there, and sometimes do pea fishing in a pan...but you have to be careful not to put the pan close to the walls.


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

Sounds great. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fanciestrats (Mar 10, 2015)

you are very welcome ;D


----------

